# Lee Jasper resigns as Chair of Brixton Splash



## editor (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's the press release that was sent to me tonight:



> The Brixton Splash Board wish to state that the comments made on the blog of Lee Jasper & those iterated elsewhere by Lee Jasper in relation to the Brixton Splash local business engagement were the personal views of Lee Jasper and had not in any way been endorsed by or discussed with the Board.
> 
> Lee Jasper has offered his resignation as Chair of Brixton Splash and the Board have accepted with immediate effect.
> 
> We look forward to seeing our community once again celebrating everything we are proud of about Brixton on 5th August.


Here's the thread that included contributions from Jasper:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...-are-engaged-with-the-local-community.296265/


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 21, 2012)

And the ego has landed.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 21, 2012)

Lets hope they get some one else with passion, drive, commitment, local connections and perhaps a bit more measured judgement. I am sure the involvement of Lee Jasper has overall been a good thing for Brixton and The Splash.
Thank you Mr Jasper, hopefully we'll see you around.


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jul 21, 2012)

I think the board has some serious questions to answer about what they were thinking putting him in charge in the first place. But that's for another time perhaps.

Meahwhile I can't seem to find a <gloat smugly> smiley face.


----------



## paulhackett (Jul 21, 2012)

deer bored

I cunt work here no moor.

luv

lee japser


----------



## ajdown (Jul 21, 2012)

... and we should care, why?


----------



## clandestino (Jul 21, 2012)

ajdown said:


> ... and we should care, why?


 
Because he was damaging the reputation of a great local event with his heavy-handed, charmless way of working. I think this is good news. I hope he learns something from this.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 21, 2012)

ajdown said:


> ... and we should care, why?


The appropriate response to anything you have ever thought, said, or done.


----------



## Alo Licentia! (Jul 21, 2012)

I nominate ajdown to chair Spalsh.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 21, 2012)

Alo Licentia! said:


> I nominate ajdown to chair Spalsh.


 
He'd rename splosh - splash for posh people. No oiks!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2012)

It was a pretty awesomely misjudged move and the follow-up just made it worse - I'm not surprised they feel the need for some damage limitation now.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 21, 2012)

Alo Licentia! said:


> I nominate ajdown to chair Spalsh.


 
Sorry, I'm washing my hair that weekend.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 21, 2012)

question is, does Lee Jasper accept that he was wrong to do what he did, and will he be issuing a personal apology to the businesses he maligned?

fair play for recognising that this was a resignation issue though.


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 21, 2012)

free spirit said:


> question is, does Lee Jasper accept that he was wrong to do what he did, and will he be issuing a personal apology to the businesses he maligned


 
From reading his posts I very much doubt it, my gut feeling is that he thinks there was nothing wrong with what he did, and he can't understand all the fuss, but I would be happy to be proved wrong.

Over to you, Mr Jasper.



> fair play for recognising that this was a resignation issue though.


 
But, did he?

From reading that brief press release, it sounds more like he was forced to resign.


----------



## harpo (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm amazed none of those small businesses thought of legal action for defamation.  Or maybe they did, hence this.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 21, 2012)

most small businesses don't really have the time or finances to fund such actions - only big corporates, and celebs generally bother.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 21, 2012)

This whole incident was spectacularly misjudged by Lee Jasper.  When Ed was telling me about the resignation in the pub last night, I was thinking that I'm still kind of surprised he got it so wrong in the first place, then proceeded to make it even worse. I can't think how anyone would think that naming & shaming businesses was a good idea in this context. It's good LJ is no longer associated with Brixton Splash....and now local businesses and the organisers can get on with enjoying the event.

I expect LJ will be back soon though. I await details of the autumn 'debates' with baited breath!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

free spirit said:


> most small businesses don't really have the time or finances to fund such actions - only big corporates, and celebs generally bother.



Yup.


----------



## harpo (Jul 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup.


Not impossible though.  I have a mate who runs a tiny hairdressing business who began to have his reputation trashed by a competitor online.  A lawyers letter stopped it. Small businesses shouldn't have to suffer defamation because they are too small to stop it.

Anyhow, not really an issue any more, thankfully.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

harpo said:


> Not impossible though.  I have a mate who runs a tiny hairdressing business who began to have his reputation trashed by a competitor online.  A lawyers letter stopped it. Small businesses shouldn't have to suffer defamation because they are too small to stop it.
> 
> Anyhow, not really an issue any more, thankfully.



Not impossible but not likely. How many cash strapped businesses would really risk legal action against BS?


----------



## harpo (Jul 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Not impossible but not likely. How many cash strapped businesses would really risk legal action against BS?


Depends if they stood a chance of winning or not.  But I guess they might not want to for nobler reasons, e.g. supporting Splash in general.  Doesn't mean they couldn't take action against LJ as an individual though, which may be why the Splash executive were so quick to distance themselves.

Anyway it's not an issue now.  Best result all round, really.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lee must take advice from JJ Rawlings rather than the late Colonel Gaddhafi. Mellow is best. Bullying is never a good idea.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 21, 2012)

harpo said:


> Depends if they stood a chance of winning or not.  But I guess they might not want to for nobler reasons, e.g. supporting Splash in general.  Doesn't mean they couldn't take action against LJ as an individual though, which may be why the Splash executive were so quick to distance themselves.
> 
> Anyway it's not an issue now.  Best result all round, really.



It'd be a risky move on their part tbh, in PR terms it'd play right into the name and shame strategy. 

I wouldn't hold my breath on this being the last of LJ's involvement in community affairs in Brixton. Anyone thinking/hoping/gloating over that thought is a fucking idiot!


----------



## harpo (Jul 21, 2012)

Except that nobody needs to be ashamed of refusing to be bullied.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 21, 2012)

*wanders off to read another thread*


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't think they ever needed to take legal action - it was a hugely counter-productive move in the first place. It was always going to put off businesses who _did_ contribute too and generally harm any sort of chance for relationships, if people felt there was some compulsion. Just raising the issue publicly was enough to have Splash try to distance themselves from it as much as possible.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 21, 2012)

I think this is a remarkably favourable outcome. I never expected Jasper to step down - he's a seasoned "big beast" and an expert at high level political infighting at City Hall level. It underlines the power of the internet: enabling an ad-hoc group of ordinary people to research report and challenge dubious conduct. 20 years ago he would have got away with it. I know this wasn't a Twitter Revolution, but this episode tells a very encouraging story about the internet-enabled changing balance of power between the political class and the people.

I expect LJ will be back. He's a tough and experienced operator, and needs to rebuild his power base after losing his £127,000pa City Hall sinecure.

I hope Jo Birch-Phaure will attend to the BS website, correcting its many errors, omissions and typos. It would also be good to know whether the expansion of BS aims - from one day street party to year-round mentoring/employment organisation - is a board-approved plan of substance or a random claim by LJ.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I don't think they ever needed to take legal action - it was a hugely counter-productive move in the first place. It was always going to put off businesses who _did_ contribute too and generally harm any sort of chance for relationships, if people felt there was some compulsion. Just raising the issue publicly was enough to have Splash try to distance themselves from it as much as possible.


 
I had talked to several shopkeepers about this "naming and shaming". Asking if they knew about this. And telling them there was thread here and also LJs article on Brixton Blog.

One of them , the next time I talked to him, had already looked up the article and asked other shopkeepers he knew about it. One of whom had been approached by LJ.

Word was getting around the shopkeepers in Brixton and it seems to me that none of them opposed Splash what they all opposed was "naming and shaming".

As Urbanspaceman pointed out LJ ,whilst using the internet himself, underestimated its power to disseminate information and give people a safe place to challenge the powerful.

And make no mistake LJ has in the past wielded a lot of power. I agree with Kid Eternity this is not the last of LJ in Brixton.

I was surprised at his resignation. I think as more shopkeepers got to know about this through people here asking them about it and some who have small business posting up here his position became untenable.

Whether the Board knew about the "naming and shaming" is another issue. As LJ put it up on his blog and his Twitter I cannot see how the rest of the board could not have known what he was doing.

I have looked over the main thread started by LJ this morning and I see nothing wrong with it. It has a mixture of posters. A full and frank discussion. I dont see how LJ can complain. He is a seasoned political operator used to discussion. I got the impression he is more used to debates at public meetings than internet discussions.

I also think he underestimated the quality of the posters that are found on Urban. Looking at the thread there were some very good thought out posts.

He still might:

"I find some of the silly accusations and personal comments of minority contributors, stereotypical and loaded with assumptions. If the entire threads are read that becomes apparent. I felt that one in particular on the U75 was indeed informed by a crude racial stereotype.
We have captured these comments so the local community can judge for themselves their tone and tenor . I think most people will be shocked. A significant section of the local community who form part of our core constituency are not on line so a public debate is an important aspect of further discussion."

from comment after this piece on BB
http://www.brixtonblog.com/comment-...ure-they-are-not-simply-absent-landlords/5790


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2012)

The other unfortunate thing about his resignation is that some of the issues he was highlighting were correct. I would say they were issues of inequality and class rather than race on its own. ( as Violent Panda has pointed out). Though I would say they are inter related.

from same post as quoted in my last post #28

He is correct in saying that rising unemployment affects Black people more. But it is Race and Class not just race issue. Its unfortunate imo that his actions have meant any meaningful discussion on these important issues have been sidelined.

"We have massive youth unemployment particularly among black youth we need to encourage and support more of the local community to consider starting up their own business. We have serious issues with youth violence and post the August 2011 disturbances relations with the police remained strained.
We endure rising levels of unemployment that disproportionately impacts local black young people and women. We also have increasing number of elderly living in alone in poverty and isolation.
Homelessness is a huge problem in addition to a significant and I fear growing mental health crisis all of which is seriously exacerbated by huge cuts to public sector spending"

http://www.brixtonblog.com/comment-...ure-they-are-not-simply-absent-landlords/5790

Also see this Guardian article on Black youth unemployment:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2012/mar/09/half-uk-young-black-men-unemployed


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 21, 2012)

harpo said:


> I'm amazed none of those small businesses thought of legal action for defamation. Or maybe they did, hence this.


I'd rather give my money to Brixton Splash than to lawyers.


----------



## Firky (Jul 21, 2012)

I had the misfortune of meeting him.


----------



## ajdown (Jul 22, 2012)

It sounds to me like he's the sort of person who makes everything a racial issue, rather than trying to get to the root of the problem - and once someone decides something is based on race, it's virtually impossible to challenge it because you then get labelled a racist when you try and do so.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 22, 2012)

ajdown said:


> It sounds to me like he's the sort of person who makes everything a racial issue, rather than trying to get to the root of the problem - and once someone decides something is based on race, it's virtually impossible to challenge it because you then get labelled a racist when you try and do so.


 
To be fair, if he were that straightforward, it'd be okay and he'd be easy to deal with on that basis. As it is, he uses identity politics as and when it suits him, rather than all the time, and that means that he's able to garner more support than if he engaged in them full-time. People think "ah, Lee only says that stuff when the occasion demands it, so he must be talking straight", rather than analysing what he says against things he's previously said.
Also, black or white, don't expect, at the end of the day, People like Mr. Jasper and others in his political _milieu_ to look after your interests. They're more concerned with looking after their own.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> They're more concerned with looking after their own.


In Lee Jasper's case, and I've had plenty of dealings with him over the years, I'd say about 97% of his agenda is Lee Jasper.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> In Lee Jasper's case, and I've had plenty of dealings with him over the years, I'd say about 97% of his agenda is Lee Jasper.


 
That does appear to be the common experience.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 22, 2012)

ajdown said:


> It sounds to me like he's the sort of person who makes everything a racial issue, rather than trying to get to the root of the problem - and once someone decides something is based on race, it's virtually impossible to challenge it because you then get labelled a racist when you try and do so.


No, he doesn't. He will do though if he sees personal advantage. He's a politician. If he was say, Green, if it suited him, he'd be all traditional knitted yoghurt when it suited, thrusting modern green technology when it didn't.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 22, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> In Lee Jasper's case, and I've had plenty of dealings with him over the years, I'd say about 97% of his agenda is Lee Jasper.


only 97%?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2012)

last week, i tell lee lasper to fuck off.

it works.

now kindly fuck off Boris Johnson.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2012)

LJ is still listed as Chair on the splash website.
Anyone know who replaced him?


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 26, 2012)

Rushy said:


> LJ is still listed as Chair on the splash website.
> Anyone know who replaced him?


Wd be interested to know if it was he who advised InShops, with plod and the firemen, that they shouldn't open the arcades for the day of the Splash.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Wd be interested to know if it was he who advised InShops, with plod and the firemen, that they shouldn't open the arcades for the day of the Splash.


 
Are they not going to be open then?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Rushy said:


> LJ is still listed as Chair on the splash website.
> Anyone know who replaced him?


Pat still has no credit whatsoever. It's really quite disgraceful behaviour on their part.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Pat posting here, May 8 2006:


> Coldharbour Lane Party.. .. looking for volunteers
> Lambeth Council have graciously allowed us to close Coldharbour Lane from K.F.C down to the Dogstar on bank holiday monday (29th) for a street party.. the idea behind it is to show to the media, potential new buisness etc that Brixton is not all about drug dealers, people getting mugged, and the past riots... ( and its also a good excuse for a party) we have a chance to show ' the other side of Brixton'.. they have also promised taht if all goes well we can repeat this next year ( a maybe expand it slightly).. .


Splash website 2012:


> The purpose of the event was to showcase the vibrant face of Brixton and positively rebrand the area after the extensive negative publicity, marking the 25th anniversary of the April 1981 disorders.
> 
> The festival was the brainchild of Ros Griffiths (Social Entrepreneur) and Blacker Dread (DJ, Reggae Producer)


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 26, 2012)

How did such a bell-end get into City Hall is what I want to know.


----------



## Onket (Jul 26, 2012)

Wolveryeti said:


> How did such a bell-end get into City Hall is what I want to know.


 
Which one?


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 26, 2012)

nipsla said:


> Are they not going to be open then?


Inshops have consulted with Plod, the Fire Brigade and "the chairman of Brixton Splash" and decided that on Sunday 5th August, the Granville Arcade and Market Row will be shut. This is official, all the traders have had a letter about it.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Inshops have consulted with Plod, the Fire Brigade and "the chairman of Brixton Splash" and decided that on Sunday 5th August, the Granville Arcade and Market Row will be shut. This is official, all the traders have had a letter about it.



So he wanted businesses to 'engage' with BS that wouldn't even be getting the benefit of extra trade on the day?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 26, 2012)

This is presumably pretty costly for the market traders.
A sign that Splash is perhaps doing the complete opposite of helping local businesses.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2012)

In fact, it's not JUST The extra trade they lose out on. They'd lose the extra trade AND the normal day's trade.  

Nuts.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 26, 2012)

Unless LJ organised it out of spite....

I doubt it though, surely....


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Inshops have consulted with Plod, the Fire Brigade and "the chairman of Brixton Splash" and decided that on Sunday 5th August, the Granville Arcade and Market Row will be shut. This is official, all the traders have had a letter about it.


I don't understand why they would want to close the Village down. It makes no sense - unless it's just a ploy to reduce choice and therefore funnel more people into the traders who have signed up/paid up for Splash.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2012)

He's Glory Hunting for his CV and wants everyone else to pick up the tab.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't understand why they would want to close the Village down. It makes no sense - unless it's just a ploy to reduce choice and therefore funnel more people into the traders who have signed up/paid up for Splash.



One doesn't need to be Jazzz to draw that conclusion. Rinse the local businesses for donations, then funnel the business into completely different hands. Very shady, if that's what's going on.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

So was he asking for money knowing full well that they were going to be shat upon from a great height? Looks like shit, smells like shit, it is shit.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> He's Glory Hunting for his CV and wants everyone else to pick up the tab.


Rumour has it that he's going to stand for Respect as the new Brixton MP.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Inshops have consulted with Plod, the Fire Brigade and "the chairman of Brixton Splash" and decided that on Sunday 5th August, the Granville Arcade and Market Row will be shut. This is official, all the traders have had a letter about it.


 
What other shops and businesses will be shut?    Of course Inshops aren't in Brixton are they so a lack of local knowledge may have led them to rely on police, FB and splash?   Say the Satay Bar will make the decision locally not from a distance and not thought to ask anyone else.  What level of management for Inshops is in Brixton?


----------



## claphamboy (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't understand why they would want to close the Village down. It makes no sense - unless it's just a ploy to reduce choice and therefore funnel more people into the traders who have signed up/paid up for Splash.


 
Perhaps they have taken a leaf out of the 'how to run an event' guide produced by the Olympics lot?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

So have I got this straight. Jasper wanted money from the Village businesses, and when they didn't agree, he drew up his name'n'shaming blacklist for widespread distribution - BUT - all the time he wanted the Village closed for the day so that none of the businesses wouldn't have got any benefit at all, regardless of whether they donated or not?

Have I got that right?


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2012)

.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> Perhaps that's why he chose his language as the local businesses 'giving something back' rather than 'investing' in the day.


Seems to be more about Jasper taking things away from local businesses.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Inshops have consulted with Plod, the Fire Brigade and "the chairman of Brixton Splash" and decided that on Sunday 5th August, the Granville Arcade and Market Row will be shut. This is official, all the traders have had a letter about it.


 
So much for celebrating Brixtons "Diversity". This hardly bodes well for the day.


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Seems to be more about Jasper taking things away from local businesses.


 
I've retracted that post as it seemed to be just in my head. 

I remember some massive debate about black people not being employed that no longer seems to exist. I hope I didn't dream it./


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> What other shops and businesses will be shut? Of course Inshops aren't in Brixton are they so a lack of local knowledge may have led them to rely on police, FB and splash? Say the Satay Bar will make the decision locally not from a distance and not thought to ask anyone else. What level of management for Inshops is in Brixton?


 
Satay Gallery is up on posters for Brixton Splash as one of the main sponsors. I have seen a few at bus stops.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I've retracted that post as it seemed to be just in my head.
> 
> I remember some massive debate about black people not being employed that no longer seems to exist. I hope I didn't dream it./


No posts have been removed.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't understand why they would want to close the Village down. It makes no sense - unless it's just a ploy to reduce choice and therefore funnel more people into the traders who have signed up/paid up for Splash.


 
I guess the Police and Fire Brigade said they could not guarentee the safety of the market. In which case the owners would have found it difficult to stay open for insurance reasons.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> I guess the Police and Fire Brigade said they could not guarentee the safety of the market. In which case the owners would have found it difficult to stay open for insurance reasons.


If they can't guarantee the safety of a slew of local businesses that are normally open all week long, perhaps they should be asking why they're putting the event on in the first place?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2012)

editor said:


> If they can't guarantee the safety of a slew of local businesses that are normally open all week long, perhaps they should be asking why they're putting the event on in the first place?


 
I agree.

It does not make it sound like its going to be chilled out event. Jaspers comments have not helped imo.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Satay Gallery is up on posters for Brixton Splash as one of the main sponsors. I have seen a few at bus stops.


 
It was just an example, I mean any business staying open.  

I'm wondering if I don't ask the police then I have no reason not to open but if I do ask the police and fire brigade for advice and they suggest that they can't confidently say there won't be an issue then there are implication re insurance for instance if something does then happen.  Satay bar (for instance) has been here years and has a lot of experience of brixton splash.  Inshops hasn't.   Still think it's bollocks that BV is shutting, like.


----------



## fortyplus (Jul 26, 2012)

Last year, the Splash day was our best Sunday of the year.

The fact that it kicked off afterwards had nothing to do with Splash - it was kicking off all over London. 
The decision was taken by the local and clueless Inshops manager, afaict, who is never seen in the area outside mon-fri 9-5 and has consistently fought against extended opening.

But I would like to know if Jasper had any input into this.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Last year, the Splash day was our best Sunday of the year.
> 
> The fact that it kicked off afterwards had nothing to do with Splash - it was kicking off all over London.
> The decision was taken by the local and clueless Inshops manager, afaict, who is never seen in the area outside mon-fri 9-5 and has consistently fought against extended opening.
> ...


 
This is the thing.  It started well after Splash had ended and the Village had closed.  I left The Albert about 10.30pm and half an hour later the police came and put it on lockdown as it was starting to kick off.  The only reason I realised anything was happening was cos I got woken up by the police helicopter about 2.30 in the morning and I could smell burning from Foot Locker, and I live right in the centre.  

It just seems like an absolutely ridiculous measure to shut down the Village for the day, and frankly, how on earth can Splash ever hope to get sponsorship from people when it's an entirely one way street?


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Last year, the Splash day was our best Sunday of the year.
> 
> *The fact that it kicked off afterwards had nothing to do with Splash - it was kicking off all over London.*
> The decision was taken by the local and clueless Inshops manager, afaict, who is never seen in the area outside mon-fri 9-5 and has consistently fought against extended opening.
> ...


 
Agreed.  

Can't you ask the manager?  Also can't you appeal to his managers?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

Much as Mr Jasper has not handled things well I doubt he alone would have pushed such a thing through. 

Agree that the reason to close sounds silly. Would not be surprised that a manager might consult with police/fire/organiser on safety though.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

Sounds like the manager didn't want the extra managing it might engender.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> The fact that it kicked off afterwards had nothing to do with Splash


More to do with the fact the police didn't let kids from Moorlands area get through to Splash, then kettled them for hours.


eta
This is what I was told the day after by other Estate residents, although I did see kids not being allowed through to attend Splash.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 26, 2012)

quimcunx said:
			
		

> Sounds like the manager didn't want the extra managing it might engender.



Possibly. Insurance just as likely though. I have organised some big events. Health & safety, security and insurance are a royal pain.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 26, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Possibly. Insurance just as likely though. I have organised some big events. Health & safety, security and insurance are a royal pain.


 
Other businesses either didn't ask or dismissed or were given different advice. Maybe he looked for a way out. Maybe the police thought BV more at risk if things did kick off on account of being a symbol of gentrification etc.

We just don't know!   Still everyone likes a bit of speculation.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Rumour has it that he's going to stand for Respect as the new Brixton MP.



Really? Not heard that one but any things possible I suppose...


----------



## fogbat (Jul 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Rumour has it that he's going to stand for Respect as the new Brixton MP.


I'm not sure there's a more damning identifier as a political opportunist.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 26, 2012)

I have no idea whether that's unfounded rumour or on the nose. Just what I've been told.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm kinda playing Devils Advocate here, but there's the teensiest possibility, that this has been done deliberately because if I remember, LJ said that none of BV shops had contributed. If so, how easy would it be for one of the Directors of Splash to say to the police and fire brigade "Remember it all kicked off last year, you might want to make sure those shops are closed". They then do that, forcing businesses to giving "donating" to Splash a little more priority in future.

Like I say, this is idle speculation, but from what I read of the man, he does seem type to do a "well fuck you, see how you like this" to people.

I guess we will only know if we find out the timings of when the police were informed - before or after the businesses decided not to donate.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

Mind you, re. parliamentary ambition, as rumours go it's one of those ones that it'll be surprising if untrue as it's *exactly* the sort of thing you can imagine him doing.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2012)

Who's the current MP?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

Well, the boundaries are about to change....


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 27, 2012)

At the moment it's sort of a split Hoey/Jowell and Chuka


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2012)

Well that makes it unlikely. He won't stand against Chuka.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Well that makes it unlikely. He won't stand against Chuka.


 
He might not have to.  There's a proposed new Brixton constituency in boundary changes which mostly takes up Jowell's seat, with a bit of his and Hoey's.  There are many permutations as to who might stand down/run etc (as his seat is also affected by changes to Tooting - Sadiq Khan's seat).  Until it's all sorted no one knows.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 27, 2012)

I wonder if LJ will have the balls to return here to explain or comment ?

I very much doubt it myself, despite the fact he was last logged in here reading the boards on Wednesday.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 27, 2012)

I'd heard similar but with him standing in Manchester. It's his home town, so arguably less bizarre than Galloway in Bradford, and possibly there's a seat up there that looks doable for Respect. Pure gossip you understand, but plausible gossip.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2012)

Emailed Splash again asking why they're continuing to airbrush the event's founder out of their history.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Emailed Splash again asking why they're continuing to airbrush the event's founder out of their history.


Be good to know who the chair is, too.
And how they feel involuntary closure of some thirty Brixton businesses fits their community credentials?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jul 27, 2012)

fortyplus said:


> Inshops have consulted with Plod, the Fire Brigade and "the chairman of Brixton Splash" and decided that on Sunday 5th August, the Granville Arcade and Market Row will be shut. This is official, all the traders have had a letter about it.


That's fcuking rubbish, I'm gutted for all you guys. 

Is there not a chance to revisit this decision? Presumably it's up to Inshops whether they open or not, not the police or anyone else. Get a load of the traders to hassle the Inshops management daily via phone/email/letters/knocking on their door etc until they cave in and change their decision?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm saying he won't. I'd lay money on I in fact. 

LJ's strongest campaign suit is black empowerment and representation. There's no way he'd take on a Black MP especially as there is still so few in Parliament...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Rumour has it that he's going to stand for Respect as the new Brixton MP.


 
And, most likely, the "nu-Brixton" MP.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2012)

Citizen66 said:


> I've retracted that post as it seemed to be just in my head.
> 
> I remember some massive debate about black people not being employed that no longer seems to exist. I hope I didn't dream it./


 
posts by eyedoc.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2012)

editor said:


> Emailed Splash again asking why they're continuing to airbrush the event's founder out of their history.


 
Looks like the word might have to be spread a bit wider.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm saying he won't. I'd lay money on I in fact.
> 
> LJ's strongest campaign suit is black empowerment and representation. There's no way he'd take on a Black MP especially as there is still so few in Parliament...


He would not have to as Streatham and Brixton will have separate MPs. Unlike Chukka, whose strong community roots from growing up in Streatham have always been politically important to him, Jasper would happily choose any high profile seat where he thought he might have a chance, e.g. Brixton.

If he is concerned about knocking black politicians out of their seats he will probably not stand for Respect who to date have a 100% record of replacing popular black and Asian MPs with white politicians.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2012)

Rushy said:


> He would not have to as Streatham and Brixton will have separate MPs. Unlike Chukka, whose strong community roots from growing up in Streatham have always been politically important to him, Jasper would happily choose any high profile seat where he thought he might have a chance, e.g. Brixton.
> 
> If he is concerned about knocking black politicians out of their seats he will probably not stand for Respect who to date have a 100% record of replacing popular black and Asian MPs with white politicians.



Are these constituency staying post boundary review?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 27, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Are these constituency staying post boundary review?


 
The current expectation is that Brixton seat will be created by the review and will be separate from Streatham.


----------



## solidyeoman (Jul 27, 2012)

Rushy said:


> The current expectation is that Brixton seat will be created by the review and will be separate from Streatham.


 yes Jasper has joined Respect


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 27, 2012)

solidyeoman said:


> yes Jasper has joined Respect



How do you know this?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2012)

Fridays SLP had on front page the resignation of Jasper from Splash.

Blacker Dread is quoted as saying that Jaspers resignation was relucantly accepted and that "I believe that what he said on his personal blog has nothing to do with Splash, but other people have turned it into something more than it was". Also "Lee is very important part of what we are doing in Brixton"

This is in Brixton edition of SLP and not on SLP website.

Really?

Jasper has taken his blog post down. But it is still up on Brixton Blog. http://www.brixtonblog.com/comment-...ure-they-are-not-simply-absent-landlords/5790

Here is it in full copied from BB. You can make up your own mind if Blacker Dread is correct. I have underlined relevant sections.




Brixton Splash Ltd is a non-profit company that supports economic development and employment opportunities for young people.

Brixton Splash 2012 celebrates London’s fantastic’s diversity and nowhere is that more evident that in Brixton itself.

Once infamous, Brixton is now famous as London’s most dynamic multicultural hotspot for food music and fashion. Forget London’s West End or Notting Hill: Brixton is now regarded as the best new place to shop, eat, drink and relax in the capital.

Although the notion of multiculturalism is under political attack from some quarters the reality of Brixton continues to befuddle those critics who have sought to portray multiculturalism as a weakness.

We reject that analysis and say walk through Brixton on a sunny day and hear languages from all round the world, smell food from almost every continent and island and dance to the world music.
Diversity can be a real strength and despite the premature declaration about the end of multiculturalism, the reality is that in an increasingly globalised world this is what the future of all major cities looks like.

This year we celebrate not only the London 2012 Olympics but also the 50th anniversary of Jamaican independence. We will be rocking to major sound systems and our live music stage will contain some real surprises on the day.

Taking place on the same day as Brixton Splash 2012, the fastest man on earth Usain Bolt runs the 100 meters in the Olympic final. So all things being well this will be the biggest Jamaican Olympic gold medal winner’s party in London!

We have been very fortunate to secure partnerships with local and national employment agencies to ensure all our many volunteers who help deliver the Splash get access to some unique, good quality employment opportunities. With youth unemployment rising to incredibly high levels in Brixton this is an extremely important aspect of the festival.
This year we have a much more developed Arts/Craft village and children’s play area based in St Matthew’s Meeting Place. There will be lots of activities for families as well an opportunity to see some wonderful arts and craft stalls.

The food stalls will be many and varied providing a gastronomic kaleidoscope of tastes and smells from around the world. Such is the demand for these stalls that although we increased the overall number available this year they have all sold out.

We will be also holding a free pensioner’s party recreating a 1950’s Tea Party Dance at Lambeth Town Hall where we will honour those London pensioners of the Windrush generation on Saturday the 4th August. We have an unfortunate tendency to forget the huge and in many cases largely unrecognised contributions of our pioneer pensioners.
At the Electric formerly the Fridge we will be hosting the Brixton Splash 2012 After Party where we will be screening the race the whole world will be watching live. On stage will be the mighty Skatalite Rico & the Brixton Band, a host of DJs like the world famous Blackadread and Festus Coxsone playing revival music from the 1950s up to the present, a host of comedians and lots and I mean this, lots of special guests.
We will be hosting in partnership with the Voice Newspaper Brixton’s Black Cultural Archives and Brixton Library to present a wonderful photographic exhibition and public seminars that feature the theme*Jamaican Independence Jamaican Arrival.*

We have received great support from companies like Jamaica National, Celebrating Jamaica 50th, Stay Bar, McDonalds, Lambeth Council, Arts Council, Electric and the Electric Social, Ritzy Cinema, The Market House and last but by no means least the Jamaican Government to mention just a few.

However whilst this has been fantastic I have to say locally we are more than disappointed at the response from some of the businesses in central Brixton.
This includes some big names such as KFC alongside new businesses that have recently opened up and some of the larger local businesses that have been in Brixton for some time.

Over the last four weeks we have distributed hundreds of local sponsorship packs that were hand delivered to most businesses in central Brixton.

We asked for two things to help support the festival. One was cash sponsorship: as a not-for-profit company and in the current climate we are trying to rebalance our financial model to make us less dependant on statutory funding.

Secondly we asked if they could consider finding a work placement or mentoring a young unemployed person. We offered to source and support these young people whilst receiving training. Operating outside the discredited Governments Work Programme we are actively and positively seeking new employment opportunities for local young people.
Most of the local hair and beauty shops on Atlantic Road simply refused to help in any way. I personally attended these businesses and one response was to offer me five pounds. One particular shop owner or manager and his staff were offensive, rude and dismissive in their response. I was quite shocked by this particular response.
I found this surprising when one considers their clientele: thousands of black women purchase their products daily from these businesses and yet they have simply refused to support an event from which the whole community benefits.

Many of the new restaurants and cafes in central Brixton have also simply refused to support the event. Most have, to date not even had the courtesy to acknowledge our appeal. Sam Marino Café refused, as did all of the businesses in the Village.
The same is true of some, not all, but certainly the majority of the major butchers and meat wholesalers and market stall holders all of whom rely on local shoppers.
There are some notable exceptions to this and we will be publishing a full list of those businesses that have sponsored Brixton Splash 2012 and those that did not.
There is much controversy and debate about the changing nature of Brixton. There are concerns that the African and Caribbean community is being slowly squeezed out by ever increasing rents inflated by increased demand. Many locals who campaigned and fought to ensure that the market became a world heritage listed site now see themselves priced out by increasing rents.

Unemployed young people are watching these restaurants selling food they cannot personally afford to people who come to Brixton precisely because of the multicultural nature of our wonderful village.

Brixton is a village therefore it is important that local businesses ensure that they are not simply doing business by taking the communities money and running.
Brixton Splash makes an enormous contribution to the local economy, giving local business a much needed boost at a time when the economy continues to decline.
Numbers in central Brixton increase by over 450% as thousands of people flock to Brixton to enjoy the festival. We have become an important part of the local economy and as such could have reasonably expected local businesses to respond positively to appeals for support.

The riots last year and the huge cuts to public spending means that local communities need more support from local businesses as the effects of the cuts and continuing recession continues to increase poverty and unemployment.
We are now only a few weeks away from what will be the biggest and best Splash ever. We are committed to ensuring that Brixton’s dynamic diversity is recognised and channeled into economic benefit and employment opportunities for local people.
Post event we will be exploring, with the community, how we can educate local communities and consumers in central Brixton on which businesses are good neighbours and citizens and those who have little regard for their custom.
We have three weeks to go and still hoping that more businesses will respond and I’m sure some will, however the issue of corporate social responsibility for big businesses and local engagement from small traders will be addressed through public discussion and debate.

London has the largest concentration of Jamaicans anywhere in the world outside of Jamaica and this year promises to be a great celebration of the Olympics and 50 years of Jamaican independence. The streets will team with people from all over the world who marvel at the way we here in the UK all get along.

That is the goose that laid the multicultural egg and the reason why Brixton is increasingly attractive to new businesses so we need to work together to ensure that we can promote all that’s best in Brixton and local business will need to improve their game working with organisations like Brixton Splash to ensure our continued success is enjoyed by all.”


----------



## Rushy (Jul 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> How do you know this?


 



> Having joined the Respect Party I will be building the party in South London.​​


http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=201641033297824&id=348186841886211


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2012)

There's still no mention of Pat Clark as the person who came up with the idea of Splash. It's starting to really stink now.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

Rushy said:


> http://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=201641033297824&id=348186841886211



Ah finally some actual evidence, cheers. Good move by LJ, there's no room for him in Labour and this move positions him to be the black Galloway to try and drum up south London's own Bradford Spring...


----------



## JHE (Jul 30, 2012)

That'll be fun to watch, but I don't think Jasper has got (i) a political base equivalent to Galloway's disgruntled Muslims or (ii) Galloway's talent as an orator and election-winner.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 30, 2012)

And south London is quite a different kettle of fish to Bradford electorally too. But as you say this will be fun to watch!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ah finally some actual evidence, cheers. Good move by LJ, there's no room for him in Labour and this move positions him to be the black Galloway to try and drum up south London's own Bradford Spring...


 
From his showing here here he is not good at providing all those Black and  White who oppose this governments austerity and New Labours alternative with an alternative they could vote for. His politics, from what I have seen here, are divisive.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jul 30, 2012)

Rushy said:


> If he is concerned about knocking black politicians out of their seats he will probably not stand for Respect who to date have a 100% record of replacing popular black and Asian MPs with white politicians.


Gorgeous George will be devastated now you've rumbled his plan to ethnically cleanse parliament 1 MP at a time.


----------



## qosno1 (Jul 31, 2012)

> If he is concerned about knocking black politicians out of their seats he will probably not stand for Respect who to date have a 100% record of replacing popular black and Asian MPs with white politicians


 
Neither of them were popular enough to win the most votes in a FPTP contest.

Oona King was damaged by her parties and her, support for the war in Iraq. In Bradford West they didn't replace anyone as the sitting MP had stood down. The Labour candidate wasn't popular because Labour had taken the community for granted for decades.

I'm not a cheerleader for Respect, I have plenty of my own criticisms of them but I think this one is rubbish.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> Neither of them were popular enough to win the most votes in a FPTP contest.
> 
> Oona King was damaged by her parties and her, support for the war in Iraq. In Bradford West they didn't replace anyone as the sitting MP had stood down. The Labour candidate wasn't popular because Labour had taken the community for granted for decades.
> 
> I'm not a cheerleader for Respect, I have plenty of my own criticisms of them but I think this one is rubbish.



Agreed.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 31, 2012)

qosno1 said:


> Neither of them were popular enough to win the most votes in a FPTP contest.
> 
> Oona King was damaged by her parties and her, support for the war in Iraq. In Bradford West they didn't replace anyone as the sitting MP had stood down. The Labour candidate wasn't popular because Labour had taken the community for granted for decades.
> 
> I'm not a cheerleader for Respect, I have plenty of my own criticisms of them but I think this one is rubbish.


 
My response was to the suggestion that LJ would on principle never consider standing against a black MP because there aren't enough in parliament. It was not intended as a judgement on Respect. I thought that was pretty clear from the immediate context, but obviously not clear enough.

I understand your point re: Bradford West, but in that election Respect stood against Imran Hussain, who is not only ethnically representative of a large proportion of the local community but also locally born and bred. Despite Labour being unpopular he would almost certainly have been expected to take the seat had Respect not stood - albeit probably on a crap turn out. I'm not saying that they didn't need shaking up.

As I said, my comment was not a criticism of Respect (although like you I have a lot of reservations about Galloway and Respect) but a suggestion that LJ is unlikely to be limited by a strongly principled view that black candidates should not be challenged, particularly if he sees them as part of the establishment. That principle would be at odds with Respect's modus operandi to date. That said, I doubt that he would consider himself in with a chance against Chukka.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2012)

How's this email for some disgraceful revisionist bollocks:


> "Following internal discussions it has been agreed that we will not name anyone on our history page bar from Blacka who continues to be heavily involved in the event. This is simply because we owe a debt to too many people in the area to name check them all our page has been updated."


It's like they'll come up with _anything_ rather than credit the person who came up with the idea and the name in the first place. And that's the same person who invited Blacka to get involved.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 31, 2012)

lol


----------



## Citizen66 (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:


> How's this email for some disgraceful revisionist bollocks:
> 
> It's like they'll come up with _anything_ rather than credit the person who came up with the idea and the name in the first place. And that's the same person who invited Blacka to get involved.


 
Perhaps they can renege on their promises now that 'Japser' has stood down.



Lee Japser said:


> Jo will take care of this now she is back from hols. We need a picture though...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jul 31, 2012)

editor said:


> How's this email for some disgraceful revisionist bollocks:
> 
> It's like they'll come up with _anything_ rather than credit the person who came up with the idea and the name in the first place. And that's the same person who invited Blacka to get involved.



Is Pat black?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

No


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't think it's about race though, more hijacking the credit.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

...and because of the fact his contribution has been totally erased, he can't ever use what he achieved on his CV or anything or it will make him look dishonest, which he's not.


----------



## free spirit (Jul 31, 2012)

par for the course it seems. I just checked the website for AV festival, that a mate of mine spent a couple of years working his arse off to get off the ground (and I spend a good few months working for nowt on), and he's now been airbrushed from its history after being credited in their publicity as the festivals founder for the first few years.

IMO it's a massive lack of respect from people running things now and getting paid for it who quite likely wouldn't have had the determination and inspiration needed to actually get something like this off the ground in the first place.

Pisses me right off it does.



(also pisses me right off that AV festival has turned into the complete antithesis of what we wanted it to be, and has zero relation to the original scene it grew out of)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I don't think it's about race though, more hijacking the credit.


 
I'm not so sure, sure looks like it's about 'race' to me.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 1, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I'm not so sure, sure looks like it's about 'race' to me.


 
If you look at Lee Jaspers Twitter feed it would appear his raison d'etre is about race.


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and because of the fact his contribution has been totally erased, he can't ever use what he achieved on his CV or anything or it will make him look dishonest, which he's not.


Pat's a top bloke.


----------



## RaverDrew (Aug 1, 2012)

ricbake said:


> If you look at Lee Jaspers Twitter feed it would appear his raison d'etre is about race.


 
No shit ???


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> ...and because of the fact his contribution has been totally erased, he can't ever use what he achieved on his CV or anything or it will make him look dishonest, which he's not.


 
Sounds like Lee is not the problem here then. Maybe people from Splash will come on and debate.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2012)

editor said:


> How's this email for some disgraceful revisionist bollocks:
> 
> It's like they'll come up with _anything_ rather than credit the person who came up with the idea and the name in the first place. And that's the same person who invited Blacka to get involved.


 
Its worse than that. To quote:

"Following internal discussions it has been agreed that we will not name anyone on our history page bar from Blacka who continues to be heavily involved in the event. This is simply because we owe a debt to too many people in the area to name check them all our page has been updated."

Notice it does not say the Board met and discussed this as an item on there agenda at last meeting. It says "internal discussions". Also the quote carefully does not acknowledge Pats contribution. It just says a debt is owed top a lot of people. Clever.

Of course Blacka, out of all the people a "debt" is owed to is named on history with photo as well."Internal discussions" would have included Blacka.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2012)

Not good


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 21, 2012)

I've contacted Jo Birch-Phaure, the Company Secretary of Brixton Splash, to ask if LJ's resignation was followed through. As of a few minutes ago, the BS website describes him as Chairman, and according to Companies House records, he remains a Director of BS.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2012)

Looks like urban75 has zero influence over Brixton Splash doesn't it?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Looks like urban75 has zero influence over Brixton Splash doesn't it?


 
Is Urban supposed to have influence over Brixton Splash? What point are u making?

U75 played a big role in Jasper having to resign from Splash. So I don't know what ur going on about.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Is Urban supposed to have influence over Brixton Splash? What point are u making?
> 
> U75 played a big role in Jasper having to resign from Splash. So I don't know what ur going on about.


Indeed. I've no idea what he's on about either.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 22, 2012)

It is interesting that Jasper does not mind to been seen lying. He seems to be used to it. He clearly said he had resigned but then pretends it never happened.

I had an email exchange with Campbell Robertson of the NYTimes when his article about Splash came out quoting Jasper - some time after his resignation - asking how he came to be in touch with Jasper as an organiser of Splash. He replied that Blacker and other board members put him forward as spokesman and, of course, they never updated their website to show he was no longer chair.

It would be nice if the team could clarify what is going on. It is, afterall, supposed to be an event for the people by the people. Looks to me like it has been sadly hijacked for the forseeable.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 22, 2012)

i'm going to pull my trousers down and have a brixton splash over this thread


----------



## claphamboy (Sep 22, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm going to pull my trousers down and have a brixton splash over this thread


 
Make sure you switch-off the 'puter first.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 23, 2012)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i'm going to pull my trousers down and have a brixton splash over this thread


 
photo please


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> I've contacted Jo Birch-Phaure, the Company Secretary of Brixton Splash, to ask if LJ's resignation was followed through. As of a few minutes ago, the BS website describes him as Chairman, and according to Companies House records, he remains a Director of BS.


At the Brixton Splash event, Jasper was wandering around in a high-viz vest holding a walkie talkie and looking very much involved in what was going on. It's almost as if the resignation hadn't happened!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

Maybe Jo has a separate email address for Brixton Splash related stuff and now it's over isn't checking it?

Maybe someone should tweet her?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 24, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Maybe Jo has a separate email address for Brixton Splash related stuff and now it's over isn't checking it?
> 
> Maybe someone should tweet her?


I sent a paper note to her address as well, just in case she has stopped checking U75.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Sep 24, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> I sent a paper note to her address as well, just in case she has stopped checking U75.


 
Maybe she's on holiday?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 24, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> I sent a paper note to her address as well, just in case she has stopped checking U75.


As if by coincidence, Brixton Splash have just sent a tweet saying they have updated their Board:



> *BrixtonSplash* ‏@*BrixtonSplash*
> We have updated our Board info & thought you might like to read it http://www.brixtonsplash.org/?page_id=541
> 
> * Expand *
> ...


Unfortunately, their website still lists Lee Jasper as Company Director and also describes him as Chair of Brixton Splash. 

It then goes on to say that "Brixton Splash does not currently have a chair." 

Sounds like even they don't know what's going on.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup all those 'hundreds' of visiters the Ed was blathering on about have really brought about a sea change...


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup all those 'hundreds' of visiters the Ed was blathering on about have really brought about a sea change...


Please take your dull personal grudges elsewhere please.





Brixton Hatter said:


> Unfortunately, their website still lists Lee Jasper as Company Director and also describes him as Chair of Brixton Splash.
> 
> It then goes on to say that "Brixton Splash does not currently have a chair."


I think it's just incompetence, to be honest.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2012)

Ah ha. Twitter update:


> *BrixtonSplash* ‏@*BrixtonSplash*@*BrixtonHatter*he resigned as Chair but anything further cannot be enacted until our AGM


So he has gone but stays on in name until their AGM.


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 24, 2012)

KE, you're turning into one of _those_ posters.  i'd advise you to take some time off before this turns into an Anna Key style OCD meltdown.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2012)

Brixton Hatter said:


> At the Brixton Splash event, Jasper was wandering around in a high-viz vest holding a walkie talkie and looking very much involved in what was going on. It's almost as if the resignation hadn't happened!


 
Its politics. Like Hunt becoming a minister again. Sounds like Jasper is still in there even though he has resigned as Chair. I suppose not a surprise really.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 25, 2012)

Gramsci said:


> Its politics. Like Hunt becoming a minister again. Sounds like Jasper is still in there even though he has resigned as Chair. I suppose not a surprise really.


Agreed. Though what happens when they go to businesses asking for support next year if LJ is still involved? Doesn't look good does it.

Apparently Brixton Splash can't do anything until their AGM...Brixton Blog asked them on Twitter this morning when their AGM was and they said they didn't know!


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 25, 2012)

LJ posts this on his FB  page: 

www.voice-online.co.uk/article/tensions-rise-after-claims-afghan-shopkeeper-beat-black-boy

And then he helpfully points out: "Tension rise in Peckham as Afgan shopkeepers are alleged to beat black boy. Similar tensions in Brixton of late"

Does anybody know about the "tensions in Brixton" LJ refers to ?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2012)

That article has a real inflammatory tone to it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 25, 2012)

Why is it relevant that the shopkeeper is Afghan? It sounds like a dispute over a faulty Blackberry, not a racial incident.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2012)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup all those 'hundreds' of visiters the Ed was blathering on about have really brought about a sea change...


 
Who do you think you are, teuchter?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 25, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> LJ posts this on his FB page:
> 
> www.voice-online.co.uk/article/tensions-rise-after-claims-afghan-shopkeeper-beat-black-boy
> 
> ...


 
Just stirring up the pre-Splash anti-Asian shit again, knowing him. The fucking gobshite.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2012)

urbanspaceman said:


> LJ posts this on his FB page:
> 
> www.voice-online.co.uk/article/tensions-rise-after-claims-afghan-shopkeeper-beat-black-boy
> 
> ...


 
He only posted that up 7 hours ago on his FB. Maybe I missed something but I have not heard of "similar tensions in Brixton".

Violent Panda is correct. This is stirring up racial tension between different groups.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2012)

http://www.voice-online.co.uk/article/tensions-rise-after-claims-afghan-shopkeeper-beat-black-boy

If a newspaper had written an article saying "Tensions rise after Afghan shopkeeper beat white boy." it would rightly be criticised for being inflammatory and making it an issue of race.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2014)

Looks like he's right back in on the board of Splash. It's like he never left!


> *Lee Jasper – Company Director*
> 
> Lee Jasper is a long time Brixton resident. Lee has extensive experience of organising and managing major London festivals in addition to his long career as a human rights race equality activist. Former political adviser to the Mayor of London, currently Secretary of the anti violence campaign group SACRYD, current Chair of the London Race and Criminal Justice Consortium and active in a myriad of local, regional and national organisation and forums Lee brings huge experience, passion and commitment to the board of Brixton Splash Ltd.
> http://www.brixtonsplash.org/?page_id=541


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like he's right back in on the board of Splash. It's like he never left!


I don't think he ever did leave. When he 'resigned' I saw him a few weeks later at the Splash itself wandering around wearing Brixton Splash high-viz and fully involved in proceedings.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

An opaque board including a money launderer and a bully boy.  I would like to see the council to step in and take control of this embarrassment by insisting on appointing a couple of board members charged with overseeing this - including an accountant.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:
			
		

> An opaque board including a money launderer and a bully boy.  I would like to see the council to step in and take control of this embarrassment by insisting on appointing a couple of board members charged with overseeing this - including an accountant.



Sounds oddly like our government


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like the history page has been re written. No mention of Blacker!


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Looks like the history page has been re written. No mention of Blacker!


They've got previous for writing people out of their history!


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

Rushy said:


> An opaque board including a money launderer and a bully boy.  I would like to see the council to step in and take control of this embarrassment by insisting on appointing a couple of board members charged with overseeing this - including an accountant.


They're struggling to get funding this year. I certainly have no interest in getting involved, and I know a fairly long list of local businesses who also feel the same way.

It's such a shame because the original idea of a festival to celebrate the culture and diversity of Brixton was a fantastic one.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> They're struggling to get funding this year. I certainly have no interest in getting involved, and I know a fairly long list of local businesses who also feel the same way.
> 
> It's such a shame because the original idea of a festival to celebrate the culture and diversity of Brixton was a fantastic one.


On the one hand, I'm sorry to hear it. On the other hand, I'd quite like it to go down the pan and picked up by someone new. Plenty of people I speak to, particularly locally business owners,  see it as having been tainted with Jaspers' bitter and divisive politics which, as you say, is not at all what it was originally about. They really made an error keeping him on in any capacity after the public business threats. People don't car whether he is chairman, director or office tea maker. They simply see his association and think "same old, same old".


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like he's right back in on the board of Splash. It's like he never left!


pop-up chair?


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Looks like he's right back in on the board of Splash. It's like he never left!


Its says Lee Jasper Brixton resident,Im sure he lives in clapham and has done for some time now.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 24, 2014)

Posh Lee has a massive house in Clapham.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> Its says Lee Jasper Brixton resident,Im sure he lives in clapham and has done for some time now.


It's right next to Clapham North tube, although it's got an SW9 postcode.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jun 24, 2014)

editor said:


> It's right next to Clapham North tube, although it's got an SW9 postcode.


I used to see him out in clapham on a regular basis when i lived there.Maybe that explains the bowler hat he use to adorn


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

editor said:


> They're struggling to get funding this year. I certainly have no interest in getting involved, and I know a fairly long list of local businesses who also feel the same way.
> 
> It's such a shame because the original idea of a festival to celebrate the culture and diversity of Brixton was a fantastic one.





Rushy said:


> On the one hand, I'm sorry to hear it. On the other hand, I'd quite like it to go down the pan and picked up by someone new. Plenty of people I speak to, particularly locally business owners,  see it as having been tainted with Jaspers' bitter and divisive politics which, as you say, is not at all what it was originally about. They really made an error keeping him on in any capacity after the public business threats. People don't car whether he is chairman, director or office tea maker. They simply see his association and think "same old, same old".


I reckon most people who go to the event don't know anything about the politics and probably wouldn't care even if they did. The vast majority of people just go and have a good day out. I like the event itself. When else do you get a chance to rig up some massive sound systems and stick them in the middle of the road for an all-day party? There's no point in wanting the event to fail imo.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2014)

I don't want it to fail. I just don't want to get professionally involved.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah fair enough. 

Though the event could probably benefit from people like you and Rushy!

I know what it's like to work with dickheads though. Not fun.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2014)

Brixton Hatter said:


> I reckon most people who go to the event don't know anything about the politics and probably wouldn't care even if they did. The vast majority of people just go and have a good day out. I like the event itself. When else do you get a chance to rig up some massive sound systems and stick them in the middle of the road for an all-day party? There's no point in wanting the event to fail imo.


I take your point. I don't want the event to fail overall. But I don't think people's ignorance of the kind of behind the scenes bullying going on is excuse for it to continue regardless either. I don't think it would be a disaster if it skipped a year to make a clean break from the current Jasper crony team. Not that I imagine that is going to happen.

I'm currently working along side a Lambeth department for another open community event and thinking of withdrawing as most of my time seems to be spent trying to get them to even reply to basic enquiries - it is soul destroying.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 27, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm currently working along side a Lambeth department for another open community event and thinking of withdrawing as most of my time seems to be spent trying to get them to even reply to basic enquiries - it is soul destroying.


My sympathies are with you. I've got loads of stories about the same. (But I'm afraid I'm not gonna waste any more of my time typing them up here!)


----------

